#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Importing multiple sheet from excel to access vb script keeps on crashing

## Perate

Hi,
   i have this rather large excel workbook and im trying to import each sheet as a table in access. So I wrote a small script to do it, because doing it worksheet by worksheet is way to much work.
   This is what I wrote:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



   The drama comes when the script is importing the third worksheet, it just crashes claiming that it can't find the third worksheet (which makes little sense because hoja.name has the exact name of it) I imagine that there is something else wrong with the script because is running very, very slowly. Any ideas?

----------


## mudraker

Perate

Your thread does not follow forum rules

Using code tags involves using the # icon button in the message window

Please wrap your code correctly

----------

